#ubuntu-tv 2012-03-27
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672903 https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672904 https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672905
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do we have anything else?
<tsdgeos> nope
<Saviq> still trying to find a RST, no luck... wonder if it's on later in the evening, will scan it periodically
#ubuntu-tv 2013-03-26
<BigFist> one thing bothers me about this whole ubuntu-tv, as i understand I need some sort of set-top box to use it? I cannot erase default tv "OS" - like Panasonic Viera and place ubuntu tv instead?
<jhodapp> BigFist, where did you read that?
<BigFist> well it didn't read this directly, i figured it out from this article: http://en.the-ghost.com/2012/01/how-to-install-ubuntu-tv-on-any-tv.html
<jhodapp> BigFist, right now it'll run on anything, even your desktop computer
<BigFist> yes, but can it run on like panasonic viera tv only ?
<jhodapp> BigFist, no, I've not even heard of it running on that TV
<BigFist> I'm thinking about buying a tv, I have no idea when I can expect ubuntu tv on the market so I would like to know what kind of tv should I buy so I will be able to "upload" ubuntu-tv "os" on it.
<BigFist> but are there tvs with that option? Are there tvs on which you can upload ubuntu os? Or is it true in fact that if you want to have ubuntu-tv on your tv you need set-top box ?
<jhodapp> BigFist, no, the idea was never really to put Ubuntu TV on a set top box
<jhodapp> BigFist, it was to run it on your desktop and to ship it on smart TVs
<jhodapp> BigFist, however, the project is in a state of flux, so I wouldn't buy a TV with hoping to put Ubuntu TV on it. It may happen one day, but right now that's uncertain
<BigFist> ok, thx that clarifies some things
<jhodapp> you're welcome
<bobweaver> ping tgm4883  Hi there just got done reading logs from the past. tgm4883  you can use pyslide in qml but at this point it is only qml 1 but peps are porting it.  As far as learning c++. I myself started learning on thenewboston when I first started out. They have a IRC channel also. There is a kid there named somethingsnake He helped me out a lot when I first started working with C++ but he is troll(sometimes hard to tell) also so be care
<bobweaver> ful.
<bobweaver> If people come on here and say "I click on the cog to make it change form factors and it does nothing" make sure that they are installing all of the build deps for Unity 2d. Either that or somthing changed in Ubuntu 12.04 that is making it not work.  But it is working on my computer so I do not know.
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  you are awesome have a good day /week /year/life peace out ! :)
#ubuntu-tv 2013-03-31
<bobweaver> ping tgm4883 can you tell me where tje docs are that you where writing? also do you know who does art for mythbuntu? I could use some design help
#ubuntu-tv 2014-03-28
<sm0x> Hi everyone, i would ask, what was happen with Ubuntu-TV, i have heared about it for serveral years, but i don't find any information about releasedates or planes for the future.
<jhodapp> sm0x, it's on hold for now to focus on other form factors like phone and tablet
<sm0x> oh ok, thank you for your answer! :)
<jhodapp> sm0x, though there's nothing stopping the Ubuntu TV community from carrying it onward
<jhodapp> np
#ubuntu-tv 2015-03-23
<Backliner> Can't wait to get this on Ubuntu _TV 2016 or is that 2018 ?
<Backliner> http://t.co/sT0S1MxRPP
<Backliner> I'll check the logs later.
